# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Ενδιαφερον για link 802.11 α Γαλατσι ??

## gmavro

Ο τιτλος τα λεει ολλα , το node μου στο wind ειναι http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14365 και μια πανοραμικη απο το τι βλεπω στο γαλατσι . http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-6340.jpg Εξοπλισμος υπαρχει ετοιμος για αμεση δοκιμη . Οποιος ενδιαφερετε ας μου στιλει ενα pm να το κανονισουμε 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## acoul

Εξαιρετική θέα, νομίζω πως ο igna & rabbithole έχουν διαθέσιμο if για λινκ ... ίσως και ο schia.

καλά λινκ !!

----------


## gmavro

> Εξαιρετική θέα, νομίζω πως ο igna & rabbithole έχουν διαθέσιμο if για λινκ ... ίσως και ο schia.
> 
> καλά λινκ !!



Αυτα που μου εστειλες φιλε εκτος οτι δεν τους βλεπω ειναι και καπως μακρυα για λινκ ...

----------


## harrylaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Εξαιρετική θέα, νομίζω πως ο igna & rabbithole έχουν διαθέσιμο if για λινκ ... ίσως και ο schia.
> 
> καλά λινκ !!
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτα που μου εστειλες φιλε εκτος οτι δεν τους βλεπω ειναι και καπως μακρυα για λινκ ...


+++++

Υπαρχουν μπολικα κοντινα που βλεπω ορατα.
Στειλε μηνυματα στους Γαλατσιωτες.

----------


## gmavro

Εστειλα καποια μυνηματα , και αυτοι που εχω 100% οπτικι επαφη δεν εχουν απαντησει , καποια παιδια που το ψαχνουμε εχουν ενδιαφερθει αλλα δεν βλεπω να μπορουμε να το κανουμε λογο οτι δεν βλεπομαστε ... Γιαυτο εγραψα και εδω μηπως το δει κανενας που δεν βλεπει τα email του.

----------


## harrylaos

Μην ανησυχεις θα την βρουμε την ακρη και σημερα θα εχεις 2-3πμς για λινκ.

----------


## PriestRunner

> Εστειλα καποια μυνηματα , και αυτοι που εχω 100% οπτικι επαφη δεν εχουν απαντησει , καποια παιδια που το ψαχνουμε εχουν ενδιαφερθει αλλα δεν βλεπω να μπορουμε να το κανουμε λογο οτι δεν βλεπομαστε ... Γιαυτο εγραψα και εδω μηπως το δει κανενας που δεν βλεπει τα email του.



Καλησπερα ,
εαν θες κανουμε μια δοκιμη Σαββατοκυριακο.

----------


## gmavro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gmavro
> 
> Εστειλα καποια μυνηματα , και αυτοι που εχω 100% οπτικι επαφη δεν εχουν απαντησει , καποια παιδια που το ψαχνουμε εχουν ενδιαφερθει αλλα δεν βλεπω να μπορουμε να το κανουμε λογο οτι δεν βλεπομαστε ... Γιαυτο εγραψα και εδω μηπως το δει κανενας που δεν βλεπει τα email του.
> 
> 
> 
> Καλησπερα ,
> εαν θες κανουμε μια δοκιμη Σαββατοκυριακο.




Σου στελνω pm .

----------


## ryloth

εαν κρίνω απο τη φωτογραφία
priestrunner βλέπεις γιατι σταματάει σε μια πολυκατοικία αριστερά.

βλέπεις σίγουρα
xristos #14925 έχουμε ελεύθερο, αύριο 
πρωί μπορεί να γίνει δοκιμή  ::

----------


## gmavro

> εαν κρίνω απο τη φωτογραφία
> priestrunner βλέπεις γιατι σταματάει σε μια πολυκατοικία αριστερά.
> 
> βλέπεις σίγουρα
> xristos #14925 έχουμε ελεύθερο, αύριο 
> πρωί μπορεί να γίνει δοκιμή


Απο την πολυκατοικια και μετα δεν βλεπω κατι ... μετα θα πρεπει να ανεβω σε ενα δομα ποιο ψυλα για να δω ... κατι το οποιο θα με ανεβασει και αλλο σε υψος με οτι προβληματα υπαρχουν ... Απο εκει και περα με το xristos #14925 πρεπει να βλεπομαι πεντακαθαρα . Οποτε αυριο κανουμε την δοκιμη και βλεπουμε . Θα σου στειλω pm να μιλησουμε.

----------


## harrylaos

Για να δουμε!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

από τετάρτη και μετά όταν πάρω απο linkshop τις καρτουλες που έχω παραγγείλει το κοιτάμε αν δεν έχεις βρει κάτι ως τότε 
εγώ είμαι ακριβώς πίσω από τον κωτσοβολο όπως βλέπω την πανοραμική αν είσαι τυχερός και περνάμε απο καμιά τρύπα οκ

----------


## gmavro

> από τετάρτη και μετά όταν πάρω απο linkshop τις καρτουλες που έχω παραγγείλει το κοιτάμε αν δεν έχεις βρει κάτι ως τότε 
> εγώ είμαι ακριβώς πίσω από τον κωτσοβολο όπως βλέπω την πανοραμική αν είσαι τυχερός και περνάμε απο καμιά τρύπα οκ


Ενταξει παιδι , οταν εισαι ετοιμος μου λες και κανουμε την δοκιμη ... Στειλε μου πμ οποτε τα εχεις ....

----------


## minoas

εαν θελεις μπορουμε να κανουμε μια δοκιμη .

----------


## gmavro

> εαν θελεις μπορουμε να κανουμε μια δοκιμη .


Δυστηχως οι δοκιμες δεν απεδωσαν ... εισαι ακριβως εκει που μου κρυβει η πολυκατοικια ...

----------


## harrylaos

Κανε σκαν στο Γαλατσι και πες ποιους βλεπεις.

----------


## gmavro

> Κανε σκαν στο Γαλατσι και πες ποιους βλεπεις.


Στο Γαλατσι στην θεση που ειμαι βλεπω σχεδον τα παντα ... Λιγα στο γαλατσι δεν βλεπω μονο απο 1 πολυκατοικια που μου κοβει ενα μικρο μερος .

----------


## harrylaos

Κανε σκαν σε b/g, ποσταρε ολα τα ap που βλεπεις και αυτα που δεν εχουν ssid awmn.

----------


## gmavro

> Κανε σκαν σε b/g, ποσταρε ολα τα ap που βλεπεις και αυτα που δεν εχουν ssid awmn.



Ετσι οπως ειναι το πιατο αυτη την στιγμη στο scan βγαζει αυτα !!! Ποιος ο λογος ομως να τα ποσταρω ?

----------


## harrylaos

Space (6506) και Jabarlee (34) τους ξεχνας, ο ενας δεν βλεπει Γαλατσι, και ο δευτερος εχει τελιωσει με τα λινκς.

Για τον vagpol δεν ξερω, αλλα ειναι προς την Pizza Hut και αποτι πιστευω βλεπει τα παντα.
Για στειλε μηνυμα στον vagpol.

----------


## gmavro

Στον vagpol εχω στιλει αλλα ακομα δεν εχω λαβει απαντηση , Το παλευουμε για το πρωτο λινκ με τον staytuned , αλλο ενα να γινει και να μπει και η ομνι και ειναι μια χαρα για αρχη .

----------


## harrylaos

ε ναι, μια χαρα

----------


## gmavro

Το Πρωτο λινκ με τον Δημητρη (staytuned ) ειναι ετοιμο , Λιγο κεντραρισμα και ειναι μια χαρα . Σημερα εγινε αγορα και τις ομνι που θα ειναι για τους κοντινους client που θα θελουν , και βεβαιος σε μικρη εμβελεια γιατι γυρω γυρω υπαρχουν πολλα ακομα Ap . Οποτε περιμενω ακομα ενα λινκ να γινει και ειμαι ετοιμος !!! Αντε για να βλεπω ενδιαφερων ...

----------


## harrylaos

το γωνιακο καφε Γαλατσιου και Βεικου παιζει να το καλυψεις?

----------


## gmavro

> το γωνιακο καφε Γαλατσιου και Βεικου παιζει να το καλυψεις?


πιστευω να φτανει μεχρι εκει , δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος , γιατι το κακο ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ ψυλα ...

----------


## gmavro

Κανενα ενδιαφερων για ενα ακομα if που εχω κανεις ?

----------


## marius

Καματερο βλεπεις  ::

----------


## gmavro

> Καματερο βλεπεις



Καλημερα , αυτη την στιγμη δοκιμαζω με ενα αλλο παιδι ,ενα Link οποτε αν τυχων δεν κατσει , το συζηταμε και μαζι.

----------


## gmavro

Καλημερα , 

παιδια αμα παρω ενα routerboard mikrotik με lvl 3 αδεια , μπορω να περασω quagga για bgp χωρις καποια extra αδεια ? Και βεβαιος να παιζω σαν client γιατι ap δεν κανει με αυτη την αδεια . 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## VFXCode

> Καλημερα , 
> 
> παιδια αμα παρω ενα routerboard mikrotik με lvl 3 αδεια , μπορω να περασω quagga για bgp χωρις καποια extra αδεια ? Και βεβαιος να παιζω σαν client γιατι ap δεν κανει με αυτη την αδεια . 
> 
> Ευχαριστω.


Ναι παιζει κανονικα διοτι πήρα και εγώ ενα 411 με level 3. Απλα να έχεις υπόψην σου οτι για στόχευση καλό είναι να έχεις και την AP διοτι θα μπορεί ο άλλος να σε βρεί πιο εύκολα. Αλλιως συμφέρει.  ::

----------


## gmavro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gmavro
> 
> Καλημερα , 
> 
> παιδια αμα παρω ενα routerboard mikrotik με lvl 3 αδεια , μπορω να περασω quagga για bgp χωρις καποια extra αδεια ? Και βεβαιος να παιζω σαν client γιατι ap δεν κανει με αυτη την αδεια . 
> 
> Ευχαριστω.
> 
> 
> Ναι παιζει κανονικα διοτι πήρα και εγώ ενα 411 με level 3. Απλα να έχεις υπόψην σου οτι για στόχευση καλό είναι να έχεις και την AP διοτι θα μπορεί ο άλλος να σε βρεί πιο εύκολα. Αλλιως συμφέρει.


Κατανοητο , λογικα για lvl 4 θα παω , αλλα με ενδιαφερει και το bgp , Ευχαριστω.

----------


## VFXCode

Εγώ το έβαλα στο λινκ μ με marius αλλα είχα κάνει στόχευση πιο πρίν από το ταρατσοpc. Μια χαρα παίζει και η quagga και όλα πάντως.  ::  
Και τονίζω οτι άμα δεν θες ΑΡ συμφέρει  ::

----------


## marius

Υπαρχει ακομα ενδιαφερον για Λινκ?

----------


## gmavro

> Υπαρχει ακομα ενδιαφερον για Λινκ?


υπαρχει ακομα για ενα τελευταιο , για πες περισοτερα !!

----------


## marius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από marius
> 
> Υπαρχει ακομα ενδιαφερον για Λινκ?
> 
> 
> υπαρχει ακομα για ενα τελευταιο , για πες περισοτερα !!


Υπαρχει ενα παλικαρι ο Daemon 13733 ο οποιος ενδιαφερεται να στησει κομβο.Σε χθεσινο σκαν απο εκει επιασα εναν κομβο μου τον schia-10814 με -72dbm και μπορω να του διαθεσω IF αρκει να βρει και 2ο η και 3ο ΒΒ.
Οπτικη πρεπει να εχετε.  ::  
Μπορω να πω οτι ο daemon εχει ορεξη να κανει κατι  ::   ::

----------


## gmavro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gmavro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από marius
> 
> ...



Μαλιστα , κοιτα να δεις πρεπει να γινουν δοκιμες , εγω ειμαι οριακα με ενα κενο λινκ , ακομα αρκει ομως να ειναι καλο και να εχουμε backup απο εσας εκει κατω. Οποτε αν ειναι να κανουμε μερικες δοκιμες γιατι εχω ενα κτηριο εκει στα πλαγια μου και δεν ξερω αν με κοβει ... Ποτε θα μπορει να κανει δοκιμη ?

----------


## Daemon

> Ποτε θα μπορει να κανει δοκιμη ?


Από την μεριά μου πάντως (τουλάχιστον για αυτή την εβδομάδα) είμαι free, όποτε μπορείτε εσείς...

----------


## gmavro

Εγω απο εξοπλισμο ειμαι μια χαρα , απλα πρεπει να παω ενα πρωινο επανω να δω αν οντως βλεπω απο την μερια σου , και μετα να ανεβασω το πιατο για δοκιμες , εσυ με βλεπεις ? γιατι απο τις φωτογραφιες στο wind δεν βλεπω να εχεις επαφη , εκτος και αν ο ιστος σου ειναι ψηλοτερα.

----------


## Daemon

> γιατι απο τις φωτογραφιες στο wind δεν βλεπω να εχεις επαφη , εκτος και αν ο ιστος σου ειναι ψηλοτερα.


Να σου πω την αλήθεια εγώ έχω αμφιβολίες, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κατατοπιστώ σωστά. Ο Marius που μου έκανε scan, κοίταξε από την μία μεριά που βλέπω προς Γαλάτσι και μου είπε ότι σε βλέπω (με ψηλότερο ιστό). Είδωμεν...

----------


## Daemon

Καλημέρα, μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα έχω τον εξοπλισμό, αν θέλεις ετοιμάσου και εσύ για να δούμε αν μπορώ να σε πιάσω...

----------


## Tolis77

Καλημερα,

Αν τελικα δεν βγει το link με Deamon μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε μαζι.
Κομβος Predator #14822. Υπαρχει εξοπλισμος (πρεπει να στηθει το πιατο) και απο εβδομαδα θα εχω 1 μπορει και 2 ακομα link.

----------


## Daemon

> Καλημερα,
> 
> Αν τελικα δεν βγει το link με Deamon μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε μαζι.
> Κομβος Predator #14822. Υπαρχει εξοπλισμος (πρεπει να στηθει το πιατο) και απο εβδομαδα θα εχω 1 μπορει και 2 ακομα link.


Το θέμα με το συγκεκριμένο Link έχει επιλειφθεί ο Marius, ο οποίος από φωτογραφίες που είδε μου είπε ότι πολύ πιθανόν να βγει το Link, θα γνωρίζουμε σύντομα με ασφάλεια. Εγώ έχω να προτείνω και κάτι άλλο. Αφού είσαι κοντά στο Megathirios, τον οποίο έπιασα με scan, υπάρχει μία περίπτωση να μπορώ να συνδεθώ και μαζί σου. Έτσι, συνδέομαι εγώ με gmavro και μετά συνδέομαι με Predator και Schia. Βέβαια, δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς θα έχω τον εξοπλισμό για τόσα link, αλλά αφού υπάρχει μία περίπτωση να μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε, γιατί να μην εξυπηρετηθούμε όλοι μαζί?

----------


## gmavro

Καλησπερα , 

Μιλησα με τον Μαριο και εχουμε κανονισει για να βγαλουμε το λινκ , απο την μερια μου ειμαι ετοιμος για δοκιμη οταν θα στισετε τον εξοπλισμο σου , κατα 99% βλεπομαστε και θα βγαλουμε καλο λινκ .

----------


## Daemon

> Καλησπερα , 
> 
> Μιλησα με τον Μαριο και εχουμε κανονισει για να βγαλουμε το λινκ , απο την μερια μου ειμαι ετοιμος για δοκιμη οταν θα στισετε τον εξοπλισμο σου , κατα 99% βλεπομαστε και θα βγαλουμε καλο λινκ .


Ευχάριστα τα νέα δηλαδή, thanks man, μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα...τα λέμε σύντομα!

----------


## Tolis77

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Tolis77
> 
> Καλημερα,
> 
> Αν τελικα δεν βγει το link με Deamon μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε μαζι.
> Κομβος Predator #14822. Υπαρχει εξοπλισμος (πρεπει να στηθει το πιατο) και απο εβδομαδα θα εχω 1 μπορει και 2 ακομα link.
> 
> 
> Το θέμα με το συγκεκριμένο Link έχει επιλειφθεί ο Marius, ο οποίος από φωτογραφίες που είδε μου είπε ότι πολύ πιθανόν να βγει το Link, θα γνωρίζουμε σύντομα με ασφάλεια. Εγώ έχω να προτείνω και κάτι άλλο. Αφού είσαι κοντά στο Megathirios, τον οποίο έπιασα με scan, υπάρχει μία περίπτωση να μπορώ να συνδεθώ και μαζί σου. Έτσι, συνδέομαι εγώ με gmavro και μετά συνδέομαι με Predator και Schia. Βέβαια, δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς θα έχω τον εξοπλισμό για τόσα link, αλλά αφού υπάρχει μία περίπτωση να μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε, γιατί να μην εξυπηρετηθούμε όλοι μαζί?


Εγω ειμαι μεσα ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως.

----------


## Daemon

Gmavre Θα πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα γιατί δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε feeder...Παρασκευή μάλλον θα τα έχουμε....

----------


## gmavro

Εγω απο την μερια μου ειμαι ετοιμος ... Οποτε ειστε και εσεις , ξεκιναμε  ::  Αμα θελετε βοηθεια με το κομβο μου κανετε τηλ. και ερχομαι .

----------


## Tolis77

Κανενα νεο ?

----------

